# Photo dump, adopted nekkid baby rat boys



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

The Double Rexes gots no clothes... 

I'm really not sure how I ended up with yet more hairless pets--I truly didn't set out with this goal, but these little fellas needed help bad, and needed a home, so here they are, in rat birthday suits.






May we borrow your fur kitty tail to wear, Mr. Mojo kitty?





It's really cuddly and warm, for a tiny nekkid alien being like me! (He's probably only three weeks old.)





Right now--in front of humans--parsley is more for hiding behind than for eating, but some of this same stuff disappeared mysteriously in our cage last night.





I gots your back, little brother--you gots mine?














Hai Rat Forum! I gots shiny new ballz! 




The little tiny dude's only about three weeks old, so they are VERY new ballz. ;-)

REW boy's name is Kibosh. The dumbo ear, slightly older boy is Kerfuffle.


----------



## Test16 (Oct 30, 2014)

They are adorable! I have a double rex and he is just a character. I cant wait to see more pictures of them


----------



## Rat-Princess (Oct 19, 2014)

Gorgeous! I love nakeys!


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Must have! So naked and amazing. I love them both. It is going to be difficult choosing who gets ratnapped to come home with me.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

PawsandClaws said:


> Must have! So naked and amazing. I love them both. It is going to be difficult choosing who gets ratnapped to come home with me.


 Watch out for the guard cat!


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Will bring some catnip to deal with the guardian kitty! >


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

PawsandClaws said:


> Will bring some catnip to deal with the guardian kitty! >


Oh dear.

He can _totally_ be bought, with high-quality catnip.


----------



## MousE190 (Oct 7, 2014)

They are adorable,,,kudos to you for adopting them,,,or did they adopt you?


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

MousE190 said:


> They are adorable,,,kudos to you for adopting them,,,or did they adopt you?


The boys say "Thank you."

Kerfuffle got his name for a reason--he causes big fusses, for sure; he's a panic boy and a wild leap-before-you-look jumper and well, he had a little adventure underneath my chest of drawers tonight. 

Thank goodness he felt if all of him was hidden, except for his funny striped tail...he was invisible. He could NOT figure out how he got found 

If anyone in the OH, KY, WV area wants little brothers of Kibosh and Kerfuffle, there is one more seven week boy, um think black Berkshire is his color, and four more four week old boys, one black and white, pretty stripe down his back, the others black/dark, with bits of white. They are all nekkid Double Rexes. 

I have pics, if anyone wants to see them.

They are free for adoption, with vet references and habitat check. I can help transport.


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

Sweet babies!


----------

